# Donation Box



## FredOpera (Dec 3, 2009)

Does anyone have any experience in utilizing a donation box placed conspicuously in the front of the theatre? Has it caused any ill will? Does it generate any useful revenue? Do you have it in place all the time or just during tours & shows? Are the donations earmarked for a particular use or for general operations? Do you promote it in any way?


----------



## shiben (Dec 3, 2009)

We used one once, for a "pay if you liked it" show, we might have made more money than if we sold tickets, and people didnt feel like they had to put money in, so it didnt really get a lot of ill will. However, it might depend on the show. For a play this winter, about terrorism and hostage taking that we are putting on, having a donation box with 2 actors dressed as Spenatz officers standing by it and staring down the people leaving mgith not be the best way to generate good will among the people, as its gonna be a rough show (kind of funny in a dark way tho).


----------



## Footer (Dec 3, 2009)

We do it here. I have also been at other theatres that do it. At a theatre I was at a few years back we had a 10k check dropped in... that cleared. Donor wanted to remain anonymous. If you are a true not-for profit local community type thing, go for it. If your a Lort-B theatre.... don't.


----------



## hyperbuddha (Dec 3, 2009)

Our high school theatre is trying to raise funding for a new sound system Anyone have experiance raising this kind of money (we're looking at a 15 grand install)


----------



## Soxred93 (Dec 3, 2009)

hyperbuddha said:


> Our high school theatre is trying to raise funding for a new sound system Anyone have experiance raising this kind of money (we're looking at a 15 grand install)



About 10 years ago, our school wanted to buy a new $35k grand piano. We got it a few years ago. To raise the money for it, we managed to have annual "talent shows" (they allow anyone from the community to entertain; we have some very good acts. Those things raised thousands of dollars each time), we got loans, and we also got the community excited about it. If it's all done right, people will support your idea and will donate money to the cause.


----------



## mstaylor (Dec 4, 2009)

I second the talent show, music revue or any other low cost show to help raise money. Make sure the audience knows the purpose of the show. Also, don't forget corporate sponsers. 
Out community theatre had it's storage barn firebombed. Lost forty years of sets, costumes, lighting and sound gear. We raised money enough to rebuild in two seasons, with a reunion show specificly tasked as a building fund show.


----------



## Grog12 (Dec 4, 2009)

We do it with varying degrees of success and little ill will do to our AD's pre-show speech.


----------

